# Cobra



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw this little number at lunch...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, that's my size (I'm 5'-1"). I could use the clutch and not have to move the seat closer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Cant tell if its kit or real.... It looks alot more real, than the last kit that I saw so...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i was going to ask if it was a kit or not, usually they are kits. some of the kits look very good though


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I see you had BBQ for lunch..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

why, yes I did RDWD :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea some or the kit cars can be almost expensive as the real thing


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Kick a** movie. I'm sure most of you were still in diapers though.













:haha::haha:



Just sayin'


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

thats nice wish i could afford one.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

99% sure thats a kit. I doubt anyone would be stupid enough to drive a real AC Cobra around and leave it setting in a parking lot like that.

BTW the Shelby AC 427 Cobra has long been my dream car. I would love to own one. Heck id take a kit car...LOL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

VERY Nice!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah those kit cars are hard to tell now. I helped put one together for my X-boss it is 100% the same body shape, came from Africa i think (Superformance) well that's what the boss told me. something about getting around the trademark of the body design. the chassis is as close as they can come to exact with modern parts. Like the rear diff is out of a 1995 or so t-bird and more readily available bushing and ball joints ext.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes they tell you what 90 model Ford to buy to scavenge parts and you can build them nicely. I took a ride in one at a car show and that thing was a beast. If they are done as exact replicas you find out real quick why there wasn't a radio offered in them.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I drove the x-bosses. I had to take off my shoes to drive it! I have no idea how you'd race it! No room for my clodhoppers!


----------

